# Black Sunday



## steve41337 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have read posts mentioning decreased trading power as a result of Black Sunday . . . what is that all about?  What is Black Sunday?  Does it effect deeded properties?


----------



## grest (Sep 30, 2006)

Black Sunday is a name given to the day that the trading system for the SA resorts changed to supposedly be in line with the way other exchanges around the RCI world were done.  Effectively, the trading power of many, even most, resorts/units was impacted.  Many resorts lost significant trading power, as even white weeks in SA used to trade quite well.  Now this is no longer the case.  In fact, however, many units now trade better, but you need to be careful if you decide to purchase a SA week.  Yes, deeded weeks were effected.
I still like my SA weeks, but many do not.  
Connie


----------



## steve41337 (Sep 30, 2006)

Connie . . . thank you for filling me in . . . I have four weeks banked from my Siilversands which I have owned since 2003.  I just this yesterday traded a week for my use so I don’t loose it (the first time I have ever used a TS week).  Other than the searches I did after I first bought Silversands a lot of time has passed (including Black Sunday) before I am again searching.  My one bedroom red week seems to trade about the same as it did back in 2004.  I booked into the GasLamp in SanDiego . . . but I had to do an ongoing search and grab it fast when it came up.  I also had opportunities to book at the Coronado and Town & Country all located in Downtown San Diego area.  I was only able to get a studio but we don’t plan on being in our room that much so it’s a good trade for us.


----------



## Strong1 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Steve,

If your SA weeks were deposited before Black Sunday they will continue to trade as normal (I believe trading power is "assigned" when you deposit your week).  So, if you deposit SA weeks now, after Black Sunday, you will see the effects on trading power on the new deposits only.

Hope this helps,
Colleen


----------



## cookie (Oct 15, 2006)

*Black Sunday Date*

So if I deposit as soon as my weeks come into my account, what deposits would be effected?

Thanks.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 15, 2006)

Another point that might negate the Black Sunday "spell" is to use your SA weeks to get points in return.  I have a SA week and now I also own points.  I can deposit my SA week into RCI, and then later convert the weeks to point under the current system that RCI offers.  As far as I can tell, this avoids the Black Sunday dilemma, since points are points.


----------



## cookie (Oct 15, 2006)

So how do I become part of the RCI points program?  It is time for me to renew my RCI membership.

Thanks for your help.

Kim


----------



## Quickdraw (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm looking at purchasing a SA timeshare to use in the Points for Deposit program at RCI points.

Could someone give a little advice about what SA timeshares will give the best bang for the buck: points in PFD/$ spent and maintenance fee?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Paul


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 11, 2006)

*Devil In The Details.*




			
				cookie said:
			
		

> So how do I become part of the RCI points program?


To get into RCI Points (as I did in a penny-ante way last year) I had to buy an RCI Points timeshare somewhere & pay money to join up with RCI Points (even though I already belonged to RCI Weeks). 

Not only that, when I bought my resale week at an RCI Points timeshare resort, I had to make sure the particular week I was buying was already converted into the RCI Points system (& that it _stayed_ converted after ownership transferred to me). Otherwise, if the week was not converted to points, then it's not part of the RCI Points system & neither am I -- meaning that I not only don't get any automatic annual RCI Points for the timeshare week, I also can't do _Points For Deposit_ with it.  (_Points For Deposit_ means getting RCI Points for regular non-points timeshare weeks located at regular non-points timeshare resorts by depositing them into RCI Points instead of into RCI Weeks.  _Points For Deposit_ is done year by year, at the owner-member's option, if the owner is already an RCI Points member.) 

To work within the RCI Points system, the particular timeshare week involved has to be _both_ (1) at an RCI Points timeshare resort _and_ (2) either born into RCI Points (i.e., a unit at a timeshare that started out in RCI Points from Day 1) or converted later into RCI Points. 

Maybe RCI Points would attract more customers if all the whereases & therefores weren't so all-fired complicated. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## philemer (Nov 11, 2006)

cookie said:
			
		

> So if I deposit as soon as my weeks come into my account, what deposits would be effected?
> 
> Thanks.



As stated above, any weeks deposited now (post-BS) will have the "new & improved" or the "new & decreased" trade power. You won't know the 'new' trade power until you deposit them. Best wishes.

Phil


----------

